# What's the average cast?



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

I was out casting in the feild across from my house. I can get 100 plus yards with a 10 or 11 foot rod pen 760 slammer, and 4 weight.i was not putting too much heat on the cast cause i would have been hittin cars on the other side of the field. I am only 13, is this good, average or bad casting.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

all things considered, I think that's a good cast. Start saving you're money for better gear and keep slinging it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

If you measured it and it was truly 100+ yards and there wasn't a strong wind at your back then you are above average. Maybe not in the realm of elite tournament casters (most of us are not) but at 13... nice job. :fishing:


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes i measured it out and no wind.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

thats damn good for your age keep on workin it!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Dry land? Measured? Its not all about distance.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good job. Keep it up.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*safety*

Son I just looked at you're pictures, good form.
That being said you need to find a better place to
practice. If that 4oz weight breaks off or goes where 
you didn't expect it to someone could get hurt or property could 
damaged,You need to be certain nothing like that can happen
when practicing.
There are others on this site that have talked about using tennis ball
or something that won't do any damage if it goes where it was'nt
supposed to


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

jcallaham said:


> Son I just looked at you're pictures, good form.
> That being said you need to find a better place to
> practice. If that 4oz weight breaks off or goes where
> you didn't expect it to someone could get hurt or property could
> ...


Yes thats what my dad said, he made me stop and go in because i was getting to end of the field. There are a couple fields that he is going to take me to that have no buildings and no cars.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

When I practice I put the weight in a tennis ball. This keeps your sinker from going in the ground and you can just reel it in. It also gives a little wind resistance to the load, remember a 4oz sinker will fly a lot further than 4+ bait. A tennis ball is 2oz. 100+ yards is a real nice cast for anyone and will get you where you need to be. Just don't forget there are fish close in.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

That is nice you are getting the distance of 100 yds plus.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions and tips so far, if anybody has anymore ideas let me know.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

That's really good!
Good job!
Now try to cast with a wind in your face.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a lacrosse ball drill a 1/4 hole thru it and tie a short ( 6") 80# leader on a 4/0 treble hook and string it thru the ball and seat the treble hook with a hammer add a swivel on the end. 5.7 OZ

http://img217.imageshack.us/i/p1000208c.jpg/

http://img146.imageshack.us/i/p1000207r.jpg/


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Job. Yes, you do need a bigger field.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

young man you are doing very well. keer it up. my sugestion is if you wish to try it, you will find a baseball very close to 150 grams which used to be the tournament weight accepted, but times change. a baseball is a very good way to go as it is close to tournament weight and about as safe as you'll probably need. good casting and keep it up.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

If you're getting 100 yds plus at your age you'll need to go to a softball soon --- you won't be able to see the tennis ball as it goes out of sight!!!

There is frequently not a need for the long cast in fishing -- but when there is it nice to have it in your arsenal. If you stick with you casting and wish to participate in competition you will be joining a lot of fine folks who enjoy the sport and sharing what they know.

Good luck -- work on form, you strength will grow with you.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

rubber t-ball upholstery needle treble hook


----------

